# Workout



## moustafaraslan (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 16 years old turning 17 in january. I weigh about 135 lbs and want to gain some muscle before I start Sanda/San Shao kickboxing. I have never worked out in my life and don't have any weights. I have a pull up bar at home and I can also do pushups and situps. My question is how should I work out (types of pushups/situps/pullups and how many times) and also should I work out my legs and how?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would sugest getting with a personal training and work out a regular routine, this will help anybody.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 7, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I would sugest getting with a personal training and work out a regular routine, this will help anybody.


For a fifteen or sixteen year old, the opportunities to work with a personal trainer may be few and far between.  Your high school may have a trainer who may be able to help you, if he can sandwich some advice between supporting the various school athletes.  Your PE teachers also may be able to give you some good advice, and you may even have classes like weight training available, if you can fit them into your schedule.  Note that these options are free...

Also on the free list is the website www.crossfit.com and so can rosstraining.com.  You'll find their workouts will make you stronger and fitter...  Just ease into them!  They are INTENSE!  (And the use little more than the equipment you already have.)


----------



## ares (Oct 7, 2008)

body workouts are great. some examples are 
1) the hindu pushup: Starting position is butt in the air, head looking back to your heels. Bend your elbows and lower your body in a circular arc, until your arms are straight. Your chest is up and your hips are almost touching the ground. look to the ceiling. Inhale. Push back towards your heels once again. Straightening your arms and stretching your legs. exhale. do as many as you can.
2) Squats
3) wall chair. Put your back against a wall and squat like you're in a chair. fold your arms across your chest. relax and breath deeply. try to hold for 1 minute. 
there are some suggestions


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 7, 2008)

The reason I am saying pushups and situps and pull up bar is because i have heard that training using your body weight is the best.
any ideas?


----------



## tahuti (Oct 7, 2008)

http://bodyweightculture.com/index.php - free registration
http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/Grunt/grunt.html -diy equipment
http://www.streetworkout.com/
http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/ - manuals of old timers
http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/OBB/OBB.html


----------



## still learning (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, Squats....start with 10 and work you way to 500

The number one key to martial arts?  ...is a strong body or pure physcial fittiness.......than actual fighting?

Aloha,


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2008)

I understand about cost involved but alot of parent are willing to make the sacrafice to help a child reach there dreams.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> I am 16 years old turning 17 in january. I weigh about 135 lbs and want to gain some muscle before I start Sanda/San Shao kickboxing. I have never worked out in my life and don't have any weights. I have a pull up bar at home and I can also do pushups and situps. My question is how should I work out (types of pushups/situps/pullups and how many times) and also should I work out my legs and how?


 
Find a Sanshou school and train what they show you and tell you to, the workout can be rather intense, and train it regularly at home too.

Problem solved.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 15, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> I am 16 years old turning 17 in january. I weigh about 135 lbs and want to gain some muscle before I start Sanda/San Shao kickboxing. I have never worked out in my life and don't have any weights. I have a pull up bar at home and I can also do pushups and situps. My question is how should I work out (types of pushups/situps/pullups and how many times) and also should I work out my legs and how?


 
The best thing would be to join a gym but if that is not possible you can make your own equipment and train at home. Here is some of the things I did when I first got married and had no money.
First you said you have a pull up bar, do as many as you can with your palm away from you and towards you. Make a goal for a specific number at a designated date. 
Take two milk jugs and fill them with water to start and a broom handle. Put the broom handle through the handles and tape them in place. You can do bicep curls, shoulder shrugs, military press, bench press and any other excercise you can do with a bar bell. Replace the water with sand. If you have a couple of different size buckets you can fill them with sakrete (concrete) and use them to work your biceps, triceps, lats (back), deltoids, etc.
You can do dips with two chairs. You can have someone hold your legs while you hang off your couch and do hyper extended sit ups or turn around to work your lower back. 
Sit ups, crunches and v-ups and be done for the stomach. 
Be inventive, think about what you can do with things you already have. It is amazing what you can do with things you already have.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 16, 2008)

wow those are really good ideas your very resourceful one question though my shoulder pops whenever i do pushups is that normal or is there a way to fix it or what my friend said i need 2 tighten the ligaments so if thats the case how do i tighten them


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 16, 2008)

moustafaraslan said:


> wow those are really good ideas your very resourceful one question though my shoulder pops whenever i do pushups is that normal or is there a way to fix it or what my friend said i need 2 tighten the ligaments so if thats the case how do i tighten them


It depends on what you mean by "pops."  If it's slipping out of joint -- you've got a problem.  If it just "clicks" a little, time may take care of it.  Really, though, for proper analysis and advice, you need either a trainer or doctor to look at it.  Again -- your school may have a trainer (or a good Phys Ed coach) who can help you.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I would sugest getting with a personal training and work out a regular routine, this will help anybody.


 I agree.  I have a personal trainer and hes good at working on everything and incidently i can't walk right now because my calfs are killing me.  if i sit for a long time and then stand up i fall.  Hahahahaha!  it's happened 3 times already lol.  But that was my first time at the gym for a while so if you have a normal routine you should be fine.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 18, 2008)

Pull Ups  (palms away from you)

Chin Ups (palms facing you)

Alternate grips pullups (one palm faces away the other toward you)

Push ups

Hindu pushups

Body weight squats


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 19, 2008)

Seek the advice of your doctor. My shoulder was giving me problems and later found out I had a torn rotator cuff (I think that is the right spelling). I was just pushing through the pain and one day it was so bad I couldn't lift my arm above my shoulder and couldn't reach back without hurting so bad it made me feel like puking. I had done this lifting weights. You should go down to your local book store and see if they have body building books. Barnes and Noble has a ton and they will not only teach you the different ways to lift but also the correct way to lift. You are young and starting now is a good thing because your muscles recover faster and want to grow. But if you form bad habits like I did, when you get older you will pay for them. 
Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, if you know what knuckle push ups are try that and see if that "pops" your shoulder. If you don't know what they are they go like this. get into the push up position and instead of putting your arms to your sides as if you were bench pressing keep them close to your body. I do these with my knuckles on the floor but you can also do them with your palms on the floor. This will not hit your chest quite as much as the regular push ups. In fact it will hit your tricepts about as equally as your chest maybe a little more but it may not effect your shoulders as much since your arms are tucked to your sides most of the extension. Just a thought. I would have that checked though. Never can be too careful.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the advice i will look into the books but my shoulder just pops it doesnt hurt it just gets annoying


----------



## mcmoon (Jun 10, 2010)

look up the book "home workout plan" great book on how to get in shape with all bodyweight exercises and if ur small how to gain weight


----------



## TheLegend731 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like you're going to do solely calisthenics from what I can gather. I'm actually currently undergoing a gain phase myself. I'm trying to gain as much as I can for maximum power right now, then cut down afterwards for speed.

I can tell you right now from my experience calisthenics will help you out but won't be nearly as effective as lifting weights and doing power exercises like benches, squats, deadlifts, etc.

I know it's hard to start but if you will the rewards are assured. I am currently in the beginning of my 2nd month of my lifting routine and I have had huge results. The key is to switch up your workouts constantly so your muscles will be constantly growing.

Of course I do calisthenics too. But I keep it to a low amount as possible because these exercises like pushups burn too many calories and my gain will be decreased. I'm actually reducing my cardio exercises as well, but I will resume them as soon as my gains are complete.

Now the good thing about calisthenics like pushups is that it is harder to lose your results, meaning it will take longer for you to lose what you gained during pushup training over a long period of time. When you lift weights you can start seeing losses in strength if you stop lifting in as little 3-4 weeks.

Pullups are great too, but if you are serious about gaining, especially for something like sanda, I recommend signing up to a local gym to get the necessary gains at least for a while. But remember to always maintain what you got by consistently working out however you choose.


----------

